# R.I.P Nanna



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

I No this is for pets ( Mods can delete if you want ), but i just want to sey R.I.P Nanna died from a brain tumor and cancer

R.I.P


----------



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

Ahh, bless. Sorry for your loss hun. *hugs* Kat


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

proper shitter mate !
big huggs


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

aw, bless, sorry for you loss sweetie


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Keep strong matey .... Think of the good times.
Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

R.I.P, im sure she will be missed


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

So sorry for your loss hun. Keep strong and think of the good memories

: victory:


----------



## deano2 (Feb 20, 2007)

sorry for your loss mate r.i.p


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Thinking of you at a real awful time  R.I.P Nanna, sleep well xxx


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

R.i.p


----------



## macca 59 (Oct 10, 2007)

Really sorry for your loss, we know it doesn't make it any easier, but she is not suffering anymore. R.I.P


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

Feel for you hun. My nana was the most precious person I ever knew, and then she had a major stroke....
Take care of yourself and you will be able to smile again when you think of her.xxxx


----------

